

Next big thing is ride sharing on 3D-printed self-driving super-sized drones) - rock57
http://www.wired.com/2014/09/military-grade-drone-can-printed-anywhere/

======
rock57
Oh, and I've predicted it a week ago))
[https://www.facebook.com/Rocking.IT/posts/760010057395213](https://www.facebook.com/Rocking.IT/posts/760010057395213)
while sharing another link [http://techcrunch.com/2014/09/10/forget-the-apple-
watch-thin...](http://techcrunch.com/2014/09/10/forget-the-apple-watch-think-
drones-in-the-enterprise/)

